# Phetchaburi Expats



## arcadefire1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,

I've just moved to Phetchaburi and will be here a year, teaching. Are there any expats alive out there?

Save me from hiding in my hotel, a drinks on me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

arcadefire1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just moved to Phetchaburi and will be here a year, teaching. Are there any expats alive out there?
> 
> Save me from hiding in my hotel, a drinks on me.


Howdy and welcome to the forum. The Thailand page is a bit quite at the moment but there are many expats living all over the country.
You might also contact your embassy there as they may have ideas on places to go and to meet expats. After all, they also like going out during off hours.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag-Philippines Moderator


----------

